# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آزاد یا غیرانتفاعی

## GUST

سلام
بین مهندسی عمران 
آزاد مشهد بهتره یا خاوران یا خیام
سجاد نمیارم ....کدومش

----------

